# unfused + fused in same gutter?



## jaysmooth (Feb 13, 2011)

Is there a code article that says you cant have the secondaries from the utility xfmr in the same gutter with your feeders off the load side of the main disconnect?


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Check out 230.7.

Chris


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i cant find anything in article 230 and article 450 of the 2008 nec. ill continue searching though


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

oops i was terribly wrong. article 230.7  raider got the right answer


----------



## jaysmooth (Feb 13, 2011)

Absolutely right! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Barjack (Mar 28, 2010)

This may just be a technicality, but 230.7 refers to raceways and cables containing service conductors. According to 366.2, a gutter is an enclosure. I still wouldn't do it.:no:


----------



## desar (Feb 6, 2011)

Grounding would be a concern. Grounding of the supplied side of the transformer would fall under 250.66 along with any bonding. The load side would be sized according to article 250.120, because the load side of the service disconnect is a feeder.
No code violation but maybe power company would have a problem.


----------

